# You know your a Contractor when..........



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Schmidt & Co said:


> You know your a painting contractor, when acquaintances dont recognize you without your "whites" on....


Why do painters always wear white?


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

you know your a contractor when the cashier at Home Depot asks your wife "where he be ??".


can you tell I spend alot of time there??


----------



## KYRemodeler (Jul 23, 2008)

You have to work on Labor day but you gave your helper the weekend off to go to the lake.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk (Mar 25, 2008)

When you have been in the customer's home for so long that they consider you family.

This job has been taking waaaay too long :sad:


----------



## EAE (Mar 3, 2008)

Not only did my guys get Labor Day off, and I have to work... but I loaned one of them my BMW motorcycle and the other one a truck so they could hang out with family. 

And today is my birthday. 

Lovin every minute.

:blink:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

EAE said:


> Not only did my guys get Labor Day off, and I have to work... but I loaned one of them my BMW motorcycle and the other one a truck so they could hang out with family.
> 
> And today is my birthday.
> 
> ...


You poor Sap, you!!!!!!!!!

Happy B'Day and many more to come!!!!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> When no matter where you go, someones house, a restaurant, an office, the first thing you notice is the quality of finish, have the corners of the j-trim been mitered? paint cut-in lines straight? trim filled and caulked?


My dad and I drive my mom crazy because of this.

My parents were at a friends house for a party, and my mom saw a guy looking very carefully at a trim detail. She commented "you must be a carpenter" the guy was surprised and asked how she knew. She told him that her husband and son did the same thing.


----------



## Canook (Feb 1, 2007)

I love working on holidays ,especialy on commercial jobs! Nobody's around, no need to wear hard hat, boots or long pants...Just all heart and no freakin' glory! Happy B-day EAE!


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

...When words like day off, vacation, benefits, down time, clearheaded, are things you only remember from a time before contracting.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

When after being with your girlfriend for 8 years you go into the next bedroom where all the clothes she bought you have been stored in the guest closet and you put on a suit she to go to church and you walk out the room and she starts to cry because she have never seen you in a suit in 8 years.

She didn't want me to take it off.:w00t:


----------



## EAE (Mar 3, 2008)

Many thanks gentlemen. 

The crew works hard, I don't mind them taking the time off or riding around on the vehicles their hard worked helped me buy. 

And working on a deserted site with no phone calls and no carps hollering at helpers reminds me why I got into this messy biz... and I think it's the smell of redwood shavings... I need to remember to pouch up more often...


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

> When you think of yourself as a babysitter for 30&40 year old men rather than a contractor!


That goes for any position when you are the Lead


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

When you go to your wife's company party and the president of the company starts telling you about how he wishes he did what I do.
Yep, freeze, bake, negotiate and run a dozen people who act like were building the "Tower of Babel".


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

...your office desk carries a full complement of well-used splinter removal tools.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

You can tell any contractor by the way he walks into a friend or family members house we think "thats quater round not shoe moulding, the screws on the faceplate are not up and down, thats not level, they didnt crown the studs in that wall. And then they catch you looking out their window because you built the house or addition at the top of the street 

Im beginning to feel like bringing my tools to every social event so i dont have to use theirs to fix random things.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

After working all day then spending the evening working the books, 

You rest your head in the palm of your hand
and cut your forehead with the callus


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

When you eat more in your your truck, then you do home at the table.


----------



## Tex Remodeler (Jan 10, 2008)

You have to patch the 30Lb felt after 6 months on your roof because you could not afford the shingles


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

*you start getting creative around APRIL 15 th:clap::w00t::shutup::shutup:*


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

You know your on contractor when you make a fortune. :thumbup:

You know your a contractor when your bills eat up the fortune you just made. :furious:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> *you start getting creative around APRIL 15 th:clap::w00t::shutup::shutup:*


Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

> Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


ha well said


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> *you start getting creative around APRIL 15 th:clap::w00t::shutup::shutup:*


I have no idea what your talking about :shifty::whistling :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Higgs said:


> ha well said


You have Ex-Military written all over you!!!!


----------



## Roundtable (Sep 4, 2008)

When you can't tell a story without making a skech


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

When even your wife writes the family's grocery list on a piece of 2x6


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I just thought of another one:laughing:


You know you are a "single" contractor when you designate the money from the small jobs as "new tool use only" :laughing:


Dave


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

you put on your timberlands and a clean pair of jeans to go to church and your girlfriend gives you the look:no:

I you try to explain to her Jesus was a carpenter so it will be ok


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

When you get sued.

An old mentor once told me, "If you're not going to court, you're not making money."


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

when you go home and just put your hand on your girlfriends lap, and she automatically takes all the metal splinters out of your fingers, or fiberglass one when your roofing. 

when your phone gets stolen, and you FREAK, like its the end of your life. 

When you are eating dinner with a girl and you start talking about how awesome this next reclaimed project is going to be yadda yadda yadda, and you don't even realize that they dont care at all.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

When you tell your wife you will be home at six and she replies" ok that means seven. See ya when you get home".


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

follow up, your wife realizes how much pride you take in being on time for customers, but not home for dinner. But still loves you.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleRidge said:


> when you go home and just put your hand on your girlfriends lap, and she automatically takes all the metal splinters out of your fingers, or fiberglass one when your roofing.


Or she tries to count the cuts and scars on your hands...


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

TempestV said:


> Or she tries to count the cuts and scars on your hands...


Or she says dont touch me, your dirty, take a shower and help me cook.
I guess thats not a girl friend, its a wife that works as much if not more than i do.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> When you get sued.
> 
> An old mentor once told me, "If you're not going to court, you're not making money."


The judge usually asks me, "Don't you get tired of coming in here?"


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

When You look at your schedule and realize you have a Drywall delivey on Dec. 25th.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You spell steel *s-t-i-h-l*


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

> You have Ex-Military written all over you!!!!


actually still active duty. majored in construction management in colege and did ROTC Miss construction really bad.


----------



## Higgs (Sep 9, 2007)

> you put on your timberlands and a clean pair of jeans to go to church and your girlfriend gives you the look:no:
> 
> I you try to explain to her Jesus was a carpenter so it will be ok


amen brother. but then the people at church give you weird looks some time


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Higgs said:


> amen brother. but then the people at church give you weird looks some time


If God cared what you wore to church, then we would have been born with clothes on.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> If God cared what you wore to church, then we would have been born with clothes on.



Yup, my thoughts exactly!


Dave


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

When you get even more creative on April 15


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

When you come home at night give your wife a kiss and politely ask what the f*@! are we having for dinner honey?


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

When you get 10 grand worth of checks a week and your making ends meet.


----------



## amorosso (Sep 19, 2008)

*When your told other wise.*

When the home owners tells you that your not doing like the pro, in this site. askmediy.com You just have to laugh unless your go nuts.. 

Middletown NY


----------



## zccarpenter (Nov 4, 2007)

Brock said:


> When even your wife writes the family's grocery list on a piece of 2x6


 
That is hysterical and a good wife.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

davy crockett said:


> you have Tyvek that is still not covered and it's getting hard to read the words ( you know who you are ) Down here Tyvek is actually considered a siding choice:laughing:


It's not Tyvek tyvm..... It's lowes house wrap!!!!

......when at 10:30 pm you log on to work on your website marketing and end up reading new post here on CT!!!!


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

_You have dreams of screwing a deck ._


----------



## c_bozman (Feb 23, 2008)

when suing some one for a check is all to common... Man i hate that part!!


----------



## remomarc (Jul 10, 2007)

*u know youre a real contractor when...*


When your ladylove coo's when you merely run your rough callosed fingers down her back.
When people look at the inside of your 50,000 dollar truck and laugh at the dirt/dust buildup on the dash with a little slit wiped in to see the fuel level. I'ts just another dang tool.
When you notice a commonly lesser skilled one talking about how good, how principled, how quality he/she is then digress to how "fast" the crappy framing went up from the guy who fell off the roof and didn't finish the job that you are now bidding and tending to finishing.
you think everything can be and should be done to the highest levels of your ability even if it means less profit or you don't do it


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

when your helping the girlfriend cut vegetables and ask " do i rip them or crosscut"

when you compare framing layout to relationships, " its all number and x's"

when you strategically leave a tape measure on the coffee table to use as a remote because you cant be bothered to find it in the cushions,

when the girlfriend complains that you work all the time and cant find time to take her to dinner, then respond "who bought you those shoes your wearing"

when you look in the laundry machine for your router wrenches

when you play guess that job, by looking at the blood stains, paint, caulking on your pants


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> you know you're a contractor when your marketing manager cooks you dinner ....


 lol!!


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

When you get paid last on a job you got in the first place!


----------



## daystoshort (Oct 2, 2008)

you come home from work and your wife ask's when are you going to finnish the bathroom.your reply is saturday or someday


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

when you know every street within three counties and can draw a map to go with it

when a new customer calls and you know which house is theirs and discribe it to the T just by the address

when you have more pics in your office of past projects then your family

when you become a salesman for every building product out there

when the yard help of every lumber yard around know you by your first name and say whats it going to be today


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

When you watch the episode of King of Queens where Doug and Carrie get a crazy Russian rip-off contractor to fix their mold problem.....

...and you end up standing up on the couch ranting to your wife about how this is the kind of propaganda that makes all homeowners think we're trying to scam them. :w00t:


----------

